# How To photograph eyeglasses on white



## beyondexposure (Jun 5, 2008)

I need to photography eyeglasses on a white surface. I have done clothes on white before and I had to do a lot of retouching to get the white paper white and keep the clothes exposed correctly. I have a white roll of background paper and three flash bulbs. I'm open to trying anything. Here's a link to a photo that I wouldn't mind duplicating. It's obviously on a reflective surface which would be ok with me.
http://www.dreamstime.com/spectacles-image4473758

Thank you, Alisha


----------



## KD5NRH (Jun 6, 2008)

beyondexposure said:


> I need to photography eyeglasses on a white surface. I have done clothes on white before and I had to do a lot of retouching to get the white paper white and keep the clothes exposed correctly.



What about lighting the surface from underneath, just enough to knock out the shadows on it?


----------



## Alfred D. (Jun 6, 2008)

KD5NRH said:


> What about lighting the surface from underneath, just enough to knock out the shadows on it?



Agreed. And add some wrap-around light on top.
Take care the reflections in the glass reflect a precisely lit white surface (reflector?).


----------



## tirediron (Jun 6, 2008)

I would set that up on a light table, and use multiple diffuse light sources and reflectors as required.   Flashes would be okay with good diffusers, but I think a strobe/umbrella set up would be best for this.


----------



## djrichie28 (Jun 6, 2008)

How are your photoshop skills?  It looks as though that image could be done in photoshop quite easily.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 6, 2008)

Read the chapter about reflectivity in Sciene Light and Magic.

As long as you're shooting from outside the "family of angles" from which the light strikes and reflects the surface, you'll do fine.

Here's a hint. Use a telephoto lens to help with this.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 6, 2008)

Shooting glasses is always all about reflection and only reflection. A translucent diffusion panel off to one (or both) side(s) is what is used in studio - for glasses. A white bed-sheet with the flash behind it works great. Adjust the flash distance to the sheet to create harder or softer reflections across the glasses. You might additionally need a gobo between the flash/panel, and the front of your camera lens to kill any lens flare that occurs.


----------



## beyondexposure (Jun 7, 2008)

WOW! this is the first time I have posted anything in a forum and I am amazed at all the help I received so quickly. Thank you very much. I'm going to go now and see what I can do to light the glasses with the equipment I have. Thank you!


----------

